# new regner live steam forum



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I have set up a small forum for fans of Regner live steam products. No relationship to the company, but thought it would be nice to have an english language place for fans of all things Regner live steam to hang out, discussing problems and solutions and post up new announcements from Regner. If the lowly Mamod can get its own board, then so can we. Cheers Mike Here is the link
http://regnersteamengines.freeforums.net/index.cgi


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

FYI - The steamup.com website forums has had a section for each of the manufacturers for fans to post for over a year now. Why not keep all of the live steam interests together on one site? But thanks anyway. 

Scott


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Scott, that "captcha" code on steamup.com is extremely annoying.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

that "captcha" code on steamup.com is extremely annoying. 

It's only temporary - goes away after your tenth post. :~>


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By seadawg on 07 Dec 2012 12:57 PM 
Scott, that "captcha" code on steamup.com is extremely annoying. 

But if you remember the excessive and extremely annoying amount of obscene spam that appeared on the former site for the magazine that the late Ron Brown spent a lot of his time deleteing, the "captcha" code is not only acceptable, but quite welcome to keep a lot of the spambots out of the forum. It seems that any web forum with the name STEAM in the title actually attracts the idiots that think it is only associated with 'steamy sex'. I used to keep rather odd hours and I would visit that web site when Ron was in dreamland and I had to collect my socks from the other side of the room many times.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By scottemcdonald on 07 Dec 2012 01:06 PM 
that "captcha" code on steamup.com is extremely annoying. 

It's only temporary - goes away after your tenth post. :~> 

Guess I better get busy....


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

But from what I have seen, there is little to no traffic on that forum. I dont think there is even a post in the Regner forum, thus I havent joined that one. Plenty of traffic on my new forum for only being a few days old. Mike


----------



## kleinbahn (Sep 21, 2010)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 07 Dec 2012 01:10 PM 
Posted By seadawg on 07 Dec 2012 12:57 PM 
Scott, that "captcha" code on steamup.com is extremely annoying. 

It seems that any web forum with the name STEAM in the title actually attracts the idiots that think it is only associated with 'steamy sex'. 

And the further discussion of lubrication did nothing more to help matters. Regardless, I had a European Narrow Gauge yahoo group over ten years ago that suffered a kiddie porn attack. My hopes are that Interpol and the FBI got them and they are locked away and/or now have to deal with being registered offenders.

I did try and join that forum once about four years ago, but never got accepted, maybe it is easier to join now?


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I like Mikes idea starting up the Regner forum. Steam in the Garden's forum is nice but does take long to load and very little traffic. Its a shame because its nice to have a live steam forum only. Mike actually has more in a few days then the Regner section has in Steam in the Garden.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I also have been promoting the site on every LS forum I am a member of, which is several. I am still working the bugs out. Thanks to all that have joined and posted. Mike


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

Good idea! Tried twice to muster up; no joy. Nada social links. Me thinks others have same problem too. Advice?


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I have no social links either but got registered OK after having to make up a new name (normally use my own, not an alias-too many characters) and password (usual one too short). Birthdate is necessary, why not social security number and medicare card too? 
An interesting cartoon in our paper the other day. First panel: George Orwell at his desk wondering if his book 1984 about people's personal info going to Big Brother is too preposterous. Second panel: Man calling to his wife, Honey I just uploaded our vacation pictures on Facebook, tweeted the relatives and checked in on Foursquare.... 
Several Regners live at my house and I enjoy them. Yesterday at the Rochester Institute of Technology train show my Wild Animal Park train (winner of the SitG Konrad bash contest) ran its usual many laps of my portable track pleasing young and old alike. 
Have fun, 
Tom


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a struggle, but the site finally accepted a user name, but not my usual "real" one. Thanks for the tips, Mike. 

My Regner is an 0-6-0 chassis kit that is becoming the basis for a 1:20 project engine, based on a Louisiana sugar plantation 0-6-4 built by Porter. 

Larry Green (larryg)


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Be careful Larry. Once you go down the path of sugar plantation locos you will never go back (VBG)! Next thing you know you'll be building Cuban plantation locomotives like me. Sounds like you are building a Godchaux Sugar steamer. Lots of good drawings for their locos in the NG&SL Gazette. 

Mike McCormack 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, you guessed right--their #7. Not going to be an exact copy, as the boiler would only be 1-1/2" dia. I decided on a RH Silver Lady boiler (2") and fittings for their known performance 
I have been sidetracked on this project for awhile, and it's about time to get back on it. 

Larry


----------

